# Flexing/ posing?



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Kind of a lame question and you all can bust me up if you want on this...
Just wondering what the general con census is on flexing and posing body parts for overall shape and definition for body building. 
Do any of you who compete make flexing a part of your training, or do you flex a few weeks before a comp?
I haven't competed in several years, but plan to get back on stage next year. There's a lot of work I have to do in that time and I was curious if that might be something I should be working on in the mean time in addition to my training. 

Thanks,

DH


----------



## italian1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Did you flex in the gym before when you competed?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2014)

If you were to ask Arnold he would insist that your posing be a regular part of the routine.  It's a little ghey, but c'mon every one of us does it. Even worm. 

Powerlifters get on stage and squat, bench and pull. We practice that constantly in the gym. Bodybuilders pose. You should be practicing that. 

I've also heard a few guys, Jay Cutler for example say that posing helps dry them out too. Not sure if there is actual credence to that, but it can't hurt.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 18, 2014)

Posing is a pain in the balls. It's a workout. Def can't hurt. And any one who competes should Def practice posing a few times a week.


----------



## Azog (Apr 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you were to ask Arnold he would insist that your posing be a regular part of the routine.  It's a little ghey, but c'mon every one of us does it. Even worm.
> 
> Powerlifters get on stage and squat, bench and pull. We practice that constantly in the gym. Bodybuilders pose. You should be practicing that.
> 
> I've also heard a few guys, Jay Cutler for example say that posing helps dry them out too. Not sure if there is actual credence to that, but it can't hurt.



I have heard other competitors say the same thing about posing helping with conditioning the muscle.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Past comps, I really SLACKED on the posing and now in hind site, I think that it was a real mistake on my part. I HATE doing it if you want me to be totally honest. 
My wife competes in physique and figure and I of course go to her shows... I feel like I can SEE a difference in the physiques of those appear to be better posers. They just SHOW better and their muscles look more polished. 
Just more curious as to how you all go about incorporating that. 
Few times a week sounds reasonable, or I was thinking maybe spending about 10 or 20 mins after my sets for the body part I worked. 

Lol.. Thanks for not flaming me in the question.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

I do feel odd just standing there flexing. I'd honestly have to do it at home, I think.


----------



## Azog (Apr 18, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> I do feel odd just standing there flexing. I'd honestly have to do it at home, I think.



I am shopping for a huge mirror for this very reason.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 18, 2014)

I do it all the time and I have no intentions of entering any shows any time soon. Hell, I was sweating from it the other day so its gotta be doing a lil something. 

If anything for me it is helping with my mind and muscle connection. Each rep I know what muscle and individual muscle I'm trying to focus on. I tell beginners to practice flexing their muscles so that when they do work out, they have an idea of what that muscle feels like in contraction at the gym.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 18, 2014)

I found this as well. Worth a read

http://www.illpumpyouup.com/articles/can-flexing-produce-muscle-gains.htm


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 18, 2014)

Flexing takes some fflexibility too. I tried ttaking pics of me doing a few poses for the other forum and had trouble doing a lat spread and definite can't hit a side tricep. Short and bulky blows for that.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I do it all the time and I have no intentions of entering any shows any time soon. Hell, I was sweating from it the other day so its gotta be doing a lil something.
> 
> If anything for me it is helping with my mind and muscle connection. Each rep I know what muscle and individual muscle I'm trying to focus on. I tell beginners to practice flexing their muscles so that when they do work out, they have an idea of what that muscle feels like in contraction at the gym.



This is a GREAT point that I didn't actually consider in thinking about this. 
Like most, I neglect posing the posterior. Ya just don't see it, but those muscle groups are also the ones that I need most work on and I'm suspicious that's part of the reason. I'm just disconnected from those groups.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maintenance man,
Thanks for the link. 
I'm gonna give this a go. I'm fresh back on the iron from rotator cuff surgery, so this is actually a perfect opportunity to start building this into my workouts NOW. 

I appreciate all the input!


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maintenance man,
One more question...
How do fit this in, in relation to your workouts? Doing it after your sets, bored around the house? How often are you doing this/ wk?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 18, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> This is a GREAT point that I didn't actually consider in thinking about this.
> Like most, I neglect posing the posterior. Ya just don't see it, but those muscle groups are also the ones that I need most work on and I'm suspicious that's part of the reason. I'm just disconnected from those groups.


Its really hard to work those muscles when you aren't sure what to feel for. My back was a bad weak point for awhile until I really practiced flexing my lats. Even just micking the exercise is beneficial while flexing. I believe the more you do it, the easier it is to make the connection in your mind, freeing you from just throwing around weight and wondering if that was gonna be productive in building muscle.


Darkhorse1 said:


> Maintenance man,
> Thanks for the link.
> I'm gonna give this a go. I'm fresh back on the iron from rotator cuff surgery, so this is actually a perfect opportunity to start building this into my workouts NOW.
> 
> I appreciate all the input!


Youre welcome DarkH. It was actually a good read. There is some things in there Ive never heard before and leads me in another direction to ask more questions of myself. 


Darkhorse1 said:


> Maintenance man,
> One more question...
> How do fit this in, in relation to your workouts? Doing it after your sets, bored around the house? How often are you doing this/ wk?



In all honesty, I look n pose in the mirror whenever I pass by one lol. It starts in the morning for a good 5 min as soon as I wake up. Just checking over any differences that might have appeared. At the gym I don't pose too much but I make sure that my workout is visible in the mirror to me for form and to actually watch my muscle work. Then I pose everyday i get home from the gym. Some days I snap progression pics and others I dont. This is always for a good 10-15 min. Maybe more depending on good I THINK I look lol. Then Ill have about another 10 min before I go to bed. Going over the small changes I might notice from my intake on that day. Carbs, water, etc. It helps keep the image fresh in my mind for the morning. 
Glad I could help DH!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 18, 2014)

Your posing routine can make or break you on stage. Take most muscular for instance. I you dont hit it right, you could have a chest the size of arnolds (not modern day arnolds tits) and you could look sunken in. If youre going to compete, pay for a posing coach! And you have to practice multiple times a week.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

The posing and stage presence is SOOOOO true. Just went to a big show in sac and some guys w/ great physiques just FAILED in the posing. 
In the next year, I have to bring up basically my back thickness, glutes an hams and I do plan on going through a trainer for the show prep, getting the diet dialed in, someone to keep an eye on me and tweak things. The more I think about this and the input here, I'm realizing more and more that I train the lagging body parts, but like you all are eluding to... That you never fully MAXIMIZE the muscle because you're not totally in tune w/ it. 
BTW... I've been selecting body parts and flexing and holding this morning. Lol!!
Thanks for all the great input!!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 18, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> I do feel odd just standing there flexing. I'd honestly have to do it at home, I think.



How could you ever step on stage if your to shy to pose?


----------



## italian1 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a pro BB kid at my place. He is absolutly fukn huge. He flexes and has someone takin pics all the time. Honestly it's a good show to watch. Because of how he looks. If your some regular dude that's got years if work ahead of him. I say please don't flex and pose.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (Apr 18, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> How could you ever step on stage if your to shy to pose?[/
> 
> I don't have a good answer for that. For me, flexing up on stage (where you HAVE TO FLEX) is markedly different than standing out in the open gym flexing.
> The gym where I work out isn't like a dungeon "hardcore" gym where everyone is "on board" w/ BB'ing/ powerlifting culture, unfortunately.
> ...


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

I don't compete but I pose on the daily, I might compete one day tho


----------



## saltylifter (May 4, 2016)

If you are going to compete practice you're trade. Pose and pose some more.
After sets flex the muscle your training to force more blood into that muscle then after your done training that muscle group go and hit poses that focus on that area. Good luck


----------



## anewguy (May 4, 2016)

I flex in the mirror regularly.  How else will I know if I'm looking sexy as usual?  

But not at the ****ing gym mid-set...


----------

